# Did Paul visit Colosse?



## Reformed Baptist

Acts 16:6
Now when they had gone throughout Phrygia and the region of Galatia, and were forbidden of the Holy Ghost to preach the word in Asia,

Acts 18:23
And after he had spent some time there, he departed, and went over all the country of Galatia and Phrygia in order, strengthening all the disciples.

Col 2:1
For I would that ye knew what great conflict I have for you, and for them at Laodicea, and for as many as have not seen my face in the flesh;


Why do most commentators believe that because of Col 2:1 that the apostle Paul never visited Colosse. Did I miss a verse?


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Colosse (sfaik) in the Lycus Valley belonged to the province of Asia (not to province Galatia or the region of Phrygia). Of the three towns in the same general area (C., Hieropolis and Laodicea) Colosse was probably the least prominent. If, indeed, Paul started a church in that valley (for which we have no data, and 2:1 does seem to speak against it), it seems more likely that either Laodicea or Hieropolis would have been chosen as one of the urban hubs of missionary activity.

The Lycus Valley is a Y-shaped valley oriented to the west, containing the Meander River, which river flows west down past Ephesus. Ephesus is in fact a city where Paul stayed for probably close to three years (see Acts 19:10), during which time he began what we might call the first pastor/missionary training center or seminary. It does not seem at all unlikely that Epaphras (1:7; 4:12) was a product of that school, who went east to further Paul ministry in Asia in the following years. He had travelled all the way to Rome to meet with his former mentor (who was in bonds) for gaining his counsel on problems developing in this region. Thus, the letter. Such an analysis formed the historic basis for the series I preached on Colossians.


----------

